# new



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks awesome, it's really good.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you mj.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thats reall good composure


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

What's your SN on that NSL website I want to see some more of your sigs.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

it's mune. but i purposely downclassed from semi-pro to novice.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

To pwn noobs? 

I was just wondering cuz I like to look at other ppl's sigs to see what designs there are and give me ideas.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

No, just didn't feel like I was semi anymore.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Composure said:


>


What up boy....you continue to impress...:thumbsup:


----------

